# whats the best affordable vanilla flavoring?



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

yes hello whats the best affordable vanilla flavoring..and what do i watch our for looking at the bad ones...should it be refrigerated..back in the day...i use to buy a 16 oz bottle and mix it in a gallon of water..30 years ago...ty


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

The best deal and quality for the price I've found is the Madagascar Bourbon from Costco. Product of the USA, and no propylene glycol in the ingredients, just vanilla bean extractives in water, 35% alcohol, and sugar.

It used to be really good, I think they switched suppliers a while ago, it's still quite good. it's a 16 ounce container, "Kirkland signature" ie generic Costco. 

My baking wholesaler's price is much higher, even when you're buying by the gallon.


----------



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks ive never heard of it...dont have a cosco here and search on ebay turned up 0....what about this watkins brand? ty


----------



## bluedogz (Oct 11, 2006)

I get mine in quart containers at BJ's, but suspect you don't have Costco b/c you're not in the USA? Where are you, Pills?


----------



## pillsbury1 (Dec 15, 2007)

i live in eastern ky...what about those watkins brand?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i use a mexican vanilla...mexican, madagascan or tahitian vanilla is the best..what you don't want to use is anything labeled 'imitation vanilla' which is composed of mosty artificial flavors...in my opinion, a good vanilla is worth the price..it lasts quite a while and really how much can you use anyway?
joey


----------

